# Viv Builder Needed In The South East



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
After weeks of designing and waiting my current viv builder has let me down :censor:

So im in need of a good viv builder to build my BD his new crib! If anyone knows someone in the SE area, (I'm based near Windsor/Shepperton area)
I'd very much appreciate it :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in North West but use a very good courier if you're interested?


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> I'm in North West but use a very good courier if you're interested?


Are your viv's flat packed or pre assembled? Ideally id like it sealed with none of the fixings showing (im picky lol)


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer to send them out ready-built but can flat pack if required.

No fixings ever on show and sealing isn't a problem :2thumb:


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> I prefer to send them out ready-built but can flat pack if required.
> 
> No fixings ever on show and sealing isn't a problem :2thumb:


Amazing! I'd rather it was sealed and pre assembled by you.....this is what im after in black ash :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

£85 mate plus delivery - courier typically charges around £50-£55


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> £85 mate plus delivery - courier typically charges around £50-£55


£85 in Black Ash to my spec? Out of curiosity how is it packed? Would you mind if i found my own courier?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

DougSandland said:


> £85 in Black Ash to my spec? Out of curiosity how is it packed? Would you mind if i found my own courier?


 
£85 in 15mm Black Ash as per your spec on the diagram :2thumb:

I'm happy for you to arrange your own courier so long as they are fully insured against any damages while in transit.

It will be packed/wrapped to prevent scratches e.t.c.


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> £85 in 15mm Black Ash as per your spec on the diagram :2thumb:
> 
> I'm happy for you to arrange your own courier so long as they are fully insured against any damages while in transit.
> 
> It will be packed/wrapped to prevent scratches e.t.c.


Whoops i didnt realise it said 15mm can it be 18mm?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

unforutnately, i can only get Black Ash in 15mm thick board - they stopped making it in 18mm ages ago.

i can get 18mm Matt Black if that helps?


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> unforutnately, i can only get Black Ash in 15mm thick board - they stopped making it in 18mm ages ago.
> 
> i can get 18mm Matt Black if that helps?


Girly question.....do you have any pics of a matt black viv? I would prefer Black Ash tho. Do you think a 15mm would be ok? Given it will have a TV on top?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

this is one i did for a member on here called Kiel :










it was a huge 5ft wide x 3ft deep x 6ft high stack with the top being a tortoise table.

in all honesty, if you're putting a T.V. on top then i'd go for 18mm and probably a solid back too


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> this is one i did for a member on here called Kiel :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Is that a laminate surface or painted? Whats turn around at the moment? Sorry for a zillion questions my mum says i have OCD either that i should be an interior designer from Brighton.....not entirely sure she thought that one through :yeahright:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

It's MFC - Melamine Faced Chipboard - just like shop bought vivs or kitchen/bedroom units.

Unfortunately, if you've been waiting a while for your last viv builder then my turnaround time at the moment might not be any good to you.

I've just finished a course of Chemotherapy and am behind with orders so you'd be looking around 6-8 weeks before it's ready for you.

Could be 4-5 weeks but don't want to commit to that then let you down.


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

volly said:


> It's MFC - Melamine Faced Chipboard - just like shop bought vivs or kitchen/bedroom units.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you've been waiting a while for your last viv builder then my turnaround time at the moment might not be any good to you.
> 
> ...


aww you were looking like my savour for a while then, if i cant find anyone soon then i'll give you a shout mate. i was hoping to have it all in and set up asap. Thanks anyway for showing me there is hope! :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

DougSandland said:


> aww you were looking like my savour for a while then, if i cant find anyone soon then i'll give you a shout mate. i was hoping to have it all in and set up asap. Thanks anyway for showing me there is hope! :2thumb:


 
ha ha, no worries : victory:


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Carls vivz (Feb 22, 2011)

Contact me regarding this unit if your interested
5-7 day turnaround if not sooner 

Carls vivz


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Carls vivz said:


> Contact me regarding this unit if your interested
> 5-7 day turnaround if not sooner
> 
> Carls vivz


Got your PM  Are you able to make it in 18mm Black Ash?


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Friday Night Bump


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Carls vivz (Feb 22, 2011)

doug i cant get any black ash sorry just black matt let me know what you want ok 


carls vivz


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Carls vivz said:


> doug i cant get any black ash sorry just black matt let me know what you want ok
> 
> 
> carls vivz


Hi mate,

Do you have any pics of a matt black viv? I'm also looking in to sourcing the Black Ash Vaneer. I found a few sites that do it. So i might end up just having the viv made and finishing it myself.


----------



## Carls vivz (Feb 22, 2011)

No sorry most of mine have been walnut and light colours 
But if you gonon the kronospan web site 
You can search for black matt 

Hope this helps 

Carl


----------

